# Location to wash jetski



## mwmann (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi

I have recently purchased a Jetski but live in an apartment and am unable to wash my Jetski or flush engine in the apartment premises. Does anyone know of a place where I can get my jetski washed (and engine flushed which simply requires a tap and hose which I can provide) by myself or service after each use.

Tried many auto wash places and all refuse to allow me to.
I was thinking of a self service autowash place - but can not find any (if such a place exists)

Surely I cant be the only person who needs this.

Please help, I will destroy my engine if I am unable to flush engine due to salt water.

Thanks


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

give these guys a call, I believe they have self-wash.

YellowHat Car Accessories Dubai, UAE 20th February 2011


----------



## mwmann (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks Zin, I will call them and find out.
Everyone else please feel free to suggest options in the event they will not be able to help me out.


----------



## Motorhead (Mar 1, 2011)

I have the same issue. I just bought a boat and keep it in front of apartment and we have no water outside. I need to find a place to flush engine. Any suggestions.


----------



## mwmann (Feb 20, 2011)

Motorhead said:


> I have the same issue. I just bought a boat and keep it in front of apartment and we have no water outside. I need to find a place to flush engine. Any suggestions.



@Motorhead
You can try get hold of Yellowhat (Rashidia branch), but I could not find their location (even after getting poor directions from them). I called them and they are happy to allow washing jet ski there (not sure if they have a tap and hose which you could use to flush engine), so I presume they wouldnt have issue with boat.

After no luck, I have resorted to paying for storage at a place in Al Quoz that washes and allows you to flush your engine on their premises, as well as store it there. The details are:
RINEH EMIRATES GENERAL TRADING 050-3973466 04-3391512

Good luck


----------



## Motorhead (Mar 1, 2011)

*thank you*

Thank you very much, i will give them a call today and see about storage costs.



mwmann said:


> @Motorhead
> You can try get hold of Yellowhat (Rashidia branch), but I could not find their location (even after getting poor directions from them). I called them and they are happy to allow washing jet ski there (not sure if they have a tap and hose which you could use to flush engine), so I presume they wouldnt have issue with boat.
> 
> After no luck, I have resorted to paying for storage at a place in Al Quoz that washes and allows you to flush your engine on their premises, as well as store it there. The details are:
> ...


----------



## g5_pilot (May 24, 2011)

There are few places that will accept jet ski's for manual cleaning and Engine flushing.

1. Wheels to Wheel (near Lulu and Mall of Emirates on umn sequim road to al khail road) 

PRICE FOR Jet Ski WASH 35DHS

2. Manual Car Wash with hose and high pressure at Al qouz car wash ( just before 3rd interchange)


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

I just hope that you are far more sensible when riding it than the vast majority of jet ski owners here


----------



## g5_pilot (May 24, 2011)

Ogri750 said:


> I just hope that you are far more sensible when riding it than the vast majority of jet ski owners here


These Jet Ski riders out in Dubai Marina have no common sense whatsoever, they neglect keeping distance from people swimming on public beaches. I'm glad im not one of them. I wouldn't be a pilot carrying 300+ passengers if I wasn't responsible.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

ScarWash said:


> We are located at 780 Ellesmere Road, Toronto


That's handy then


----------



## g5_pilot (May 24, 2011)

Mr Rossi said:


> That's handy then


A hint of advice, you can get a suction pump(similar to a bicycle tyre pump with a hose ) from jafliya port, which you can use to get the excess water out of the jet ski hull. comes in very handy... 


Stay far away from the shore at JBR.

enjoy


----------

